
Brood War API:The Comprehensive Guide: Creating Buildings, and the Creep - sonko
https://makingcomputerdothings.com/brood-war-api-the-comprehensive-guide-creating-buildings-and-everything-about-the-creep/
======
markus_zhang
Thanks for the excellent guides. I'm wondering if it's possible to compile the
AI and use them in custom campaigns?

Also how does custom AI in SC2 work? Through in editor scripts or fan made
plugins?

Thanks in advance.

~~~
sonko
Hi, sorry for the late answer.

AIs currently are built to fight 1v1 matches against each other, so probably
not.

I don't know much about SC2, I work on BW.

